# Went To The Auction Today



## alloy (Oct 24, 2015)

Picked up a few things today.  Went with Jim Dawson.

Got this for $220 with the buyers premium.  Going to put it on my Kent mill.  It has a Baldor Super E VFD rated 3hp motor on it.   It uses R8 tooling, where the Kent head is NMTB30.  With not having to spend $1000 for a new Kent motor, and not having to tool up with 30 taper, I'll saw about $2k or more.






Got this for $113.  It's brand new, even even used.




And picked up something for Jim.




It was a VERY good day


----------



## coolidge (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks like a great score congrats! Sure beats the hell out of our local craigslist prices.


----------



## alloy (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks.

Yes it does beat CL.  I missed a big commercial 3 phase Clausing Drill press.  Went for $325.  I could have bid him up on it, but I decided to save my money and get my mill running.  Sure was temping though.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 25, 2015)

Where was the auction? I have never been to one.


----------



## alloy (Oct 25, 2015)

It was on 130th and Divison in Portland.    The old D street auto wrecking site.  There were about 500 people there.  

Some things went for pretty good prices, others were sky high and you wonder what drugs they were taking to pay that much for stuff.

I was prepared to go much more on the mill head, but only me and one other guy bid on it.   Same with the carbide grinder. 

There was 3 pallets of old HS tool blanks, some drill bits, old thread mount drill chucks, and  bunch of just junk, and 1 good super chuck.  We were thinking maybe $25 to $30 for the one pallet.  The 3 of them went for $1000.  We couldn't believe what we heard.  Scrap value was probably $20 max.  

It was a very long day, but it's one of the best birthdays I've had in many years


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 25, 2015)

Interesting how this sort of thing works out. Unpredictable why some items go nuts and others lanquish.
Both good values.
3hp wow! 
I had to look up Kent Mill. 
Nice spread of size options!
I look forward to anything you might post about the mod/installation.

Daryl
MN


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 25, 2015)

And I bought a ''thing'' not sure what it was used for.  But it has 6 servo motors w/precision gear boxes on it, ball screws, rails, other hardware, and a full control panel.  3 pallets of hardware.  Also has 4 of what I think are ultrasonic welders (the shafts sticking out)

There are 2 of these on pallets, plus the control panel.  A lot of usable 5/8 aluminum tooling plate and other hardware.


----------



## alloy (Oct 25, 2015)

Daryl,

I'll be heading out to Jim's today to work on the head and I'll post how it works out. We are going to put  power to it and see how it runs.  I have a big VFD on my CNC mill and we can pull power off that to test the head.  Then I'll save up some more $$ and get  VFD from Automation Direct.  

The carbide grinder runs really nice.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 25, 2015)

Fingers crossed the Acer head fires up and purrs like a kitten.
Makes you wonder where the rest of the machine is/was/what happened to it.
Did you see it at the auction?
500 peeps? yikes. that's a heck of a turn-out.


----------



## alloy (Oct 25, 2015)

Just the head was there.   It has a large angle plate attached to it and from what Jim says it was controlled remotely by a VFD.  So we are guessing it was mounted on a larger piece of machinery for a second op or something like that.  The head usually comes with the controls on the front of it, but looks like it never had that and was probably special ordered that way.  I'll have to make up a control panel for it.

Yeah I was surprised at how many were there.  Paying for my stuff at the end of the day was a pain.  I was in line for over a half hour.  Thankfully my last item was on wheels and I loaded it myself.  The things that needed loaded by forklift had a huge line, even longer than when they loaded out our bigger stuff.  

I just wish I'd have had more bucks to spend there.  I have 3 jobs n my bench now, if it had been next weekend I'd have brought the Clausing home with me.  But I wanted to save my money to get the VFD and other parts needed to get the Kent up and running.  Can't get all of them I guess.


----------



## hman (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats to the both of you!  I almost wish I'd have been back in Oregon to attend the shindig.  Jim, that "thing" looks kinda like some of the assembly line tooling we used to build at HP (Corvallis) when I was there.  I've used a number of Parker-Daedal servo motors over the years.  Hope you got the cables along with the controllers!


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 25, 2015)

hman said:


> Congrats to the both of you!  I almost wish I'd have been back in Oregon to attend the shindig.  Jim, that "thing" looks kinda like some of the assembly line tooling we used to build at HP (Corvallis) when I was there.  I've used a number of Parker-Daedal servo motors over the years.  Hope you got the cables along with the controllers!



Something like that, I understand that this machine came from Nike, and was made by a company in Bend.  And yes, I did get the cables and drives.  I haven't had time to really look at what I have.  The controller looked like an OPTO22 B3000, but not sure, I just glanced at it.  Going to have to get up to speed on OPTO22 programming again, it's been about 20 years.  I need to download all the data sheets for them.  One set of motors will be CNCing my DoAll grinder, the others may wind up on my lathe.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 25, 2015)

Alloy just that Baldor motor if it runs well was worth the money you paid. I clearly need to get in on this auction stuff.

Jim you might have the makings of a welding rotary positioner. I would love to have one but these things cost a boat load of money, $2,200 for this one.


----------



## alloy (Oct 25, 2015)

We're still working on getting the new head onto the mill,  but we ran the motor and it's very quite and no vibration in high range or in back gear. so far so good.  

I'll post more about it and pics in my Kent mill thread.  

So far I'm pretty happy about my purchase.


----------



## brino (Oct 25, 2015)

alloy said:


> we ran the motor and it's very quite and no vibration in high range or in back gear. so far so good.



That's Great!
Congrats on the successful shopping trip.
-brino


----------



## rpmMan (Oct 25, 2015)

nice score .. that looks a lot like the head on my acer mill ... cept mine has the vari drive... if it does not work out for you I would love to have a chance to upgrade my head..

rich


----------



## David VanNorman (Oct 25, 2015)

The grinder is cherry. The mill head may have been used on a planer  or something like that. Great buy.


----------



## alloy (Oct 25, 2015)

rpmMan

You might change your mind after seeing pics from today.  Go here in a few.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/just-picked-up-a-kent-4vk.38595/

We know it was on some larger piece of machinery, just not sure what.   

Take a look at my thread above for an update.


----------

